# Cheese Manicotti



## the cookie monster (Jun 24, 2009)

I just had a Stouffer's cheese manicotti, and although it was tasty it wasn't fantastic. I'm interested in making some of my own, does anyone have a good recipe? Thanks.


----------



## Laury (Jun 24, 2009)

If you buy a box of manicotti shells, there will probably be a recipe on the box.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jun 24, 2009)

We love making mannicotti, although a bit time consuming.  I boil the noodles, then immediately put them in cold water.  My filling is half shredded mozzarella cheese and half ricotta, with some parsley and garlic or other seasonings as you prefer. I like it too with chopped spinach also.

The tricky part can be stuffing the slippery shells.  I have learned, if I get the cheese mixture really cold, I roll it, like playdoh, into a long line that will fit right into the noodle easily.  Otherwise, if you go cramming the mixture in there, it can tear the noodles.  I put some spaghetti sauce on the bottom of a glass baking dish - so the noodles dont stick - and then place the filled shells about 1/4 inch apart, then cover with remaining sauce, and more mozarrella, parsley, italian seasoning etc.  Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes to heat through.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the "Playdoh" tip!  I'll have to try that next time.

Over the years I've used 2 methods to stuff manicotti:

1 - a long-handled "ice tea" spoon.
2 - an impromptu disposable "pastry bag" made by putting the filling into a Ziploc bag & then snipping off a corner.

Regardless of method used, if you do get a pasta tear, just place that tube 'tear side down' in the baking dish.  No one will notice, & it will taste just as good.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 25, 2009)

I have made manicotti and stuff it this way.

Par boil, as usual, then open up one side all the way, put stuffing in the middle and lay seam side down in your dish. Works really well for me and no problem dishing it out after it has baked and then rested for about 10 mins.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2009)

For a variation on the manicotti theme, you could use egg roll wrappers and roll the filling up in an egg roll wrapper then place the rolls in the pan, sauce and bake as usual.  

The pasta would be thinner so you could make thinner rolls.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 25, 2009)

or just make your own pasta sheets. I think you can buy pasta sheets... anyways... cook, roll, seam side down.


----------



## letscook (Jun 26, 2009)

I use a pastry bag with a large tip or use a freezer ziplock bag (heavier bag) and cut a corner and squeeze the filling in.

Been doing it for years and works great.

I also the same for making stuff shells , frosting cupcakes, filling devil eggs. Such a time saver and quick clean up to.


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jun 26, 2009)

I make a ham-stuffed manicotti with a white sauce and green peppers. It is so good. I also make my noodles in advance, and keep them in the fridge. This way they are cool and easy to fill with a simple spoon.


----------



## backybay (Jun 27, 2009)

manicotti ?? this item's very hard to find in my local.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jun 30, 2009)

I like my cheese filling to be fairly light and fluffy so I don't use any of the stuffing techniques mentioned above. I simply blend my cheeses, etc., together with a fork using a light touch and and stuff the manicotti, pasta shells, lasagna, or whatever with the same fork. I generally prefer stuffed shells to manicotti because they're easier to stuff and I think they make a more attractive presentation.

My "standard" cheese filling is made with equal parts of mozzarella, ricotta and parmesan cheeses, chopped parsley, salt and pepper, a touch of freshly ground nutmeg, and a raw egg.


----------

